# Vortex scopes



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone own one of these? I hear they are a great scope for the money and according to their website they have a no BS lifetime guarantee.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Running one (Diamondback 3-9) on my TC 204 and love it.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i have the same on my savage 243 and love it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping you all had some experience with them, and after reading your experiences I decided to get one. I just snagged a crossfire 6-24X 50 for $70.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

after all the research I have done and a good reccomendation from a friend Vortex will be the next glass on my yote rifle. Haven"t decided which one I want or can afford yet.	YD where did ya find a crossfire for $70?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From another hunter he bought it and didn't like it. Although judging from the ocular adjustment he is either blind as a bat or didn't realize it was adjusted the way it was. I'll be looking to get my hands on another in a lower power.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think ya came out on the better end of the deal!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Buy DON-------I have the same and i paid 199.00---I have 4 vortex scopes and just ordered another----I just love them---My coyote guns carrie nothing but Illm dot scopes-----try a crossfire 2 1/2 x 10 v-brite--reticle---you'll never go back to just crosshairs----I've had alot of different scopes in my time but I belive Vortex is one of the best for any money---AND CAMARA LAND HAS A BIG SALE ON THEM RIGHT NOW---TODAY MY BROTHER ORDERED 2 AND A BUDDY ORDERED ONE---- ORDERPHONE # 212-753 5128-----


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

TRY www.cameralandny.com---they sent me a e-mail about the sale-------sb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Skip.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks skip i get that email also, but was leary on those scopes, with you using them i know i will be happy ,im looking at getting 2.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've got 2 scopes and a pair of binocs. love the scopes diamondback 4x12x40's and the binos I had to use the warranty. "I" broke them in half trying to get my bino buddy off because i was switching them to another set, anyways I got ahold of them they told me to send them back. What i got back was not what I sent as it was a brand new pair of 10x42's. The best part was I bet they got their broken pair about the same time I got my new pair. Yep they shipped me a new set sight-un-seen. Will be all I buy from here on out!!


----------

